# 17 (Lab) Pups A'Barking in Wisconsin



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I wish I could take one, love the labbies, but I cannot. Anyone thinking about it, these are great dogs.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jun 28, 2009)

Labs are excellent dogs! Zep's BEST friend is a black lab. And, his new favorite toy happens to be an 11week old yellow lab. We went back and forth between a lab and a golden when we were on the "puppy hunt". Good luck finding them homes and please do post pictures!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm assuming they aren't all from the same litter??!! 

Aww I sure hope you get some pics to send!!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

missmarstar said:


> I'm assuming they aren't all from the same litter??!!
> 
> Aww I sure hope you get some pics to send!!


She didn't really say-I'm assuming not! I can't wait to see them-I thought about taking the other 6 to foster but since I am leaving to go to Indiana for Christmas, probably not a good idea.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I did find out that the pups are from 2 litters. One litter of 11, 3-week old puppies and one litter of 6, 4-week old puppies.

The shelter is

http://www.cchs-petshelter.org/

Of course, the puppies are not listed there as they are too young.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

So heartbreaking to hear about so many tiny tiny pups!!  You're wonderful for taking 3 of them in. I hope they all make it and stay healthy!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

esSJay said:


> So heartbreaking to hear about so many tiny tiny pups!!  You're wonderful for taking 3 of them in. I hope they all make it and stay healthy!


I actually have not taken any of the pups in, since I am gone for a week starting Wednesday. My friend did take in 6 of the 3 week old puppies. She says that so far they are doing well.


----------

